# How can I retrofit a thermometer into my lid?



## tom walker (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 22.5 Weber Kettle with no thermometer.

If I'm going to get serious about barbecue, and I am, then I'll need to know the temp of my cooking area. Right?

I've tried poking a candy thermometer through the vent holes. It smoked over.

I also tried running a wireless remote (alien probe) through a potato on the grilling surface with an inch sticking out the other side. This worked but I needed it for the Butt I was smoking and was temp blind again.

Does anyone know of a kit or something which would let me drill a hole in the lid and screw a replacement thermometer in so that it's like one made that way?
Or do I have to spend the bucks and order a new dome with a thermometer already factory installed?

(I don't want to smoke meat by hanging it in a smolderin' tree any more.)

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 26, 2012)

Howdy, Tom.

It really is easy as pie.  I put a thermo in the lid of my OTG some weeks back.

First, buy the thermo you want.  There are lots of them.  Get one that will read from 50* to 750* 'cause the kettle can get very hot.

Second, measure the barrel of the screw that will go through the lid and get a drill bit exactly that size.  Mine was 3/8" but your mileage may vary.

Third, decide where you want it.  I put mine on the side opposite the vent and almost to the rim.  That way I can see it easily without having to stoop if I'm standing or stand if I'm sitting.  (BTW, always build your fire on the side away from your thermo.)






Fourth, use a punch or something to make a small dent so your drill bit will get a purchase.  Harbor Freight sells one that will set and release a spring.  I used that and got a good start without damaging the porcelain or paint or whatever.

If you have a drill press, use it drill your hole.  Set it on its lowest setting and just take your time with a little pressure.  You do NOT have to have a drill press, but if you got one it will be easier and surer = no slips.  If you use an electric hand drill just keep the speed as low as you can and brace your hand as best you can to avoid a slip.

Fifth, insert thermo threads through hole and put the washer and nut on and Bob's yer uncle.  Somewhere I was told or read that you should be careful not to over-tighten the nut because it could deform the lid a little plus you are gonna need to get it off at some future date because thermo's do lose their sensitivity and need replacement.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom Walker said:


> I have a 22.5 Weber Kettle with no thermometer.
> 
> If I'm going to get serious about barbecue, and I am, then I'll need to know the temp of my cooking area. Right?
> 
> Or do I have to spend the bucks and order a new dome with a thermometer already factory installed?


Tom,  Rather than spending money on another lid with a inaccurate thermometer.  If you don't already have one, put your money toward a Thermapen.  

Drill a very small 1/8 th inch hole opposite the vents and temporarily insert the Thermapen.  It will give you a quick and accurate reading and be very useful in the kitchen.

Mr T


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2012)

Maverick ET-732      

2 probes 1 for the meat 1 for smoker temp and a remote so you can check temps from afar! 

And Todd has them on sale right now with Free shipping!


----------



## tom walker (Jun 27, 2012)

Rabbithutch, Mr. T and S2K9K,

Thanks for your input.

If I understand all y'all correctly, you collectively say: Buy the thingy you want and make a hole to fit if you need to.

I'm too cheap for a Thermo Pen; $89.00 on sale, but making a hole is no problem if I have the right ammo. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Searched google for "Barbecue thermometer". Hmmm!






Target digital thermo-probe thing: $20.99. Needs a small hole drilled. Smaller than a 22cal so I better use a drill bit.

The Maverick two probe unit runs about $58.50 and I wouldn't need to drill any holes

My buddy Ripcord suggested an IR non-contact temp reading gun.
Google search for Infrared gun showed prices all over the scale; $180.00 to $14.00.
I don't seem to be able to get specifics on their ranges but it could be an answer. Just shoot the cover. Yes? Would that be accurate for the cooking zone inside?

Thinking people demand answers. At least I think they do.

Thanks guys. I'll keep you posted on what I decide to do. I'm leaning toward that Target probe. It looks like a prop from CSI but I really do like the idea of no holes.

Tom


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey, Tom!

Go for whatever floats your boat, for sure.

I decided to put a thermo in the lid even though I have several remote read thermometers.  I have the Maverick ET-73 which has a smoke probe and a meat probe.  After reading all the manual on the Maverick, I learned that the wire going to the probe can be damaged at higher temps rendering it useless.  When I'm just grillin' and not smokin' that usually means higher temps and I didn't want to be risking the cost of the Maverick probe.  The through-the-lid thermo cost maybe 10 bucks.  I already had the bit, drill press, and punch.  Now I have the best of both worlds.  I even put a through the wall thermo on my mini-WSM.  I figure the more information the better.  It's like "too much fun".  There ain't no such thing!

Go for whatever works best for you!


----------

